# wembley this weekend



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

whos off to the play off finals this weekend then? i'll be down on sunday with barnsley  you reds!! :doublesho


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2016)

WAWAW :wave:

...dingles...expletive deleted :wall:


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

haha dee dars everywhere :lol: going to be mental down there this weekend though tbf had a little treble you us and plymouth to go up an real to win CL as much as i dislike wednesday i think they'll do it


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2016)

You're a better man than me. I could never have a bet on Barnsley to win anything.

...except relegation


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Went on the 16th May, and last Sunday too. Saw a win and a defeat - won the important one though 

If Barnsley win they will be the first team to do the "double" since The Mariners in 1998.

Good luck to anyone going this weekend, been on both sides of play off finals so know how gutting it is to lose there but also the sheer euphoria of winning. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Green army


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Plymouth on Monday night


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

well i think hugh might be regretting those wise words he said now :lol: another big game for you lot next year haha! shame your team stayed at home i heard they were asking for a second ball cos they couldnt get the other one off hull:doublesho


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2016)

Well, you coming up at least guarantees us 6 points

...but I can still never get over the embarrassment of having to play the dingles


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Hugh said:


> Well, you coming up at least guarantees us 6 points
> 
> ...but I can still never get over the embarrassment of having to play the dingles


heard that one already :lol: shame i think you'll be surprised haha! jack hunt will be dizzy after 45mins of hammill running at him :doublesho


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Went to Wembley as part of the 35000 green army, the only ones who didn't turn up were the players!


----------

